# ISO Experienced Golden Groomer Vancouver Island



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Does anyone know of a certified, Golden experienced, groomer on Vancouver Island? We have two Goldens (a senior who needs a wet room/ level entry tub due to arthritis/stability) and a 10 month old pup. Our senior just needs the basics but we want the pup to have a competent show grooming. We have now been to three different groomers- all certified, all insisted they knew what to do for Goldens (one claimed to be a Golden breeder/shower) and we have had three disasters. We are in Ladysmith but are more than willing to drive! Many thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bumping up.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Anyone?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe contact your local golden retriever club or breeders you know who show? 

Check their dogs too though - because a lot of people may be thrilled with how they groom their dogs and even post videos about it on YT, but there's a lot the people have yet to learn...


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Megora said:


> Maybe contact your local golden retriever club or breeders you know who show?
> 
> Check their dogs too though - because a lot of people may be thrilled with how they groom their dogs and even post videos about it on YT, but there's a lot the people have yet to learn...


Although we have a provincial club (no response to two inquiries) I do not think we have a local one on Vancouver Island. I totally agree about checking the finished product. One “experienced with Goldens and I breed them” groomer made a mess of both of our Goldens . Sigh…


----------

